# Mud Flaps!



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

I have been doing a few jobs under the van and was surprised how much muck there was stuck to the bottom of the floor. Which has come from the rear wheels I am thinking of putting some sort of mud flap on. Can't fit it very close to the rear wheel but within about 18". I don't think you can get proper made mud flaps but I am wondering if I bought a thickish peice of rubber could I use that. If you have done some thing like this, how did you fit them?

Paul


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

*Mud Flaps*

I had a problem with mud & dirt being flung up from the rears all over the electric powered step which was causing it to work intermittently.

I bought from Halfords a cut to length mud flap, it was'nt expensive and I made some extensions for each flap by drilling 2 holes and bolted together, simple.

I have not had any problems with the step since as there is a lot less mud thrown up.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As previous response but I made extensions from alunium sheet that was in the garage doing nothing.Sprayed them with bitumen. Still look good after 6 years.

Dave p


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

pit mining belting works a treat if you can find a friendly miner left in the uk.... if you use something fimsy it will be bent upwards by the wind at speed and not protect your underside....

this is a picture of my 6 year old van and you can see the mudflap bottom right and how clean its kept the van which is the same from front to back.....

http://screencast.com/t/czeUlfHS

well worth the effort of fitting some if not essential....


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I bought a single large truck Spray Suppression Mudflap and cut it in half to fit behind both rear wheels fixing it using some right angle aluminum

it wasn't expensive

try you local truck suppliers


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I had a pair fitted when the van had its annual service in January. Having thought about doing it myself, I decided to ask the experts and got my friendly private HGV workshop to do it at the same time as the service. They cut flaps from bulk stock of 'Clear Pass' material as used on artics and fitted them to steel cross members that support the motorhome floor. A steel beam runs conveniently just behind the rear wheels.
The benefit of 'Clear Pass' is that it is quite stiff so doesn't flap about and has an 'astro-turf' inner side that traps spray.

Could you get a local HGV workshop to fit them for you?


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Same again cut a truck mudflap in half and then cut to shape with a hacksaw, got mine from Bigwheels, I believe they have a branch in Devon and all it cost me was a tenner!


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

On my Mercedes horse wagon I have had mud flaps fitted cut from the plastic grass effect door mats. Worked well considering it ploughs thru muddy fields regularly. They are just bolted on. I must say I like the "hair skirts" fitted on the backs though!!


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

I bought a couple of Landrover Defender rear mudflaps (£15 delivered - Ebay). These are about 16" long and a good width and can be cut to length. I already had existing flaps on the Ixeo so it was just a matter of replacement with round head self tapping 14's. 

There is a calculation you can do as to how far off the road the flaps need to be to stop spray. I found the info. on an American site(well they would wouldn't they!)

MAC


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

If you look on fleabay for Sparco mudflpas you can have red, black or white, 30CM X 49CM, you cut to suit. A tough and light material.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

I got mud flaps from truck stop in Redditch. They are around a quarter of an inch think (yes I like old money) and very large. I have fitted them all around including one in front of the electric step.
I think they cost around £11 a pair :wink:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Real ones are cheap!*

Hi
The genuine Peugeot/Fiat ones are only about £25 a pair and have all the necessary bolts and instructions and can be fitted in under 10 minutes once you know what you are doing! btw I am totally useless at anything mechanical and managed no bother!
Barry


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I have bought a few sets of mudflaps in the past from this place:

www.albert-jagger.co.uk

They stock most sizes and types of flaps and are reasonable on price too.

Colin


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

I had some flat metal bar hanging around, so made 4 L shaped brackets, bought two rubber car mats, used small bolts and washers to fix the mat to the bar and these have been OK for past 4 years, if they break, just unbolt and buy a new mat, for about £2.00 in Wilks.


----------

